# ntpd-- getting it to automatically sync time

## ophidia

How do I set up NTPD to automatically sync time with an internet time server-- ex. atomic clock in Boulder, etc?

I already have emerged ntp, and set it in my default runlevel.

WHat now?

Thanks all

Chris

----------

## bsolar

You have to edit '/etc/conf.d/ntpd'. It should look like this:

```
# NTPDATE_WARN="y"

# ...

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

# ...

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b [put your server here]"
```

----------

## slartibartfasz

and when searching for a suitable server dont even think of stratum one  :Wink: 

if u want to sync per cron job do not use a time like noon, midnight, etc... people tend to think that these times are 'better' in some way - and as there are a lot of such people servers might get bogged down...

----------

